# Seeking flyfishing buddy for one-day trip next week in N. Myrtle Beach area



## relesem (Mar 17, 2011)

Will be staying in N. Myrtle Beach next week (March 21-23) and would like to hook up with someone who has a skiff or a row boat to fish the marshes. Will row or pay for the gasoline. Would also wade fish with someone who is familiar with places to go in the area. I'm also a flytier, so I'd tie some flies for the guy who is willing to make this happen. If interested contact me at: (423) 737-8457


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

If all else fails try money. Or chicken wings.


----------

